# Do you use an alias for your character or your real name?



## Bcat (Jul 9, 2014)

Which do you guys prefer?


----------



## Saylor (Jul 9, 2014)

I always just use my real name.


----------



## Bui (Jul 9, 2014)

I never use my real name for any character name.


----------



## olivizza (Jul 9, 2014)

I don't like my real name so I use an alias which I go by online, so it feels more like my name..


----------



## PaperLuigi3 (Jul 9, 2014)

My villager name is Twelve... so...


----------



## n64king (Jul 9, 2014)

I use to do a real name but now it's sort of an alias. Really it's just a real world nickname...


----------



## Bowie (Jul 9, 2014)

Although I have been known to use my real name, I prefer to use my alias.


----------



## stumph (Jul 9, 2014)

I used my real name for my mayor but named my 2 mule accounts after fictional characters haha


----------



## Mephisto Pheles (Jul 9, 2014)

I'm not sure which to pick. ಠ_ಠ; I'm a trans guy whose parents gave me a girl-exclusive name, but I made my character in New Leaf a guy this time around, and even though Ian isn't my "actual" name.. it kinda is, because that's what my parents were going to name me "if I had been born a boy"? 

So.. both?? Neither? Idk. lol


----------



## ThePayne22 (Jul 10, 2014)

polliwog said:


> I'm not sure which to pick. ಠ_ಠ; I'm a trans guy whose parents gave me a girl-exclusive name, but I made my character in New Leaf a guy this time around, and even though Ian isn't my "actual" name.. it kinda is, because that's what my parents were going to name me "if I had been born a boy"?
> 
> So.. both?? Neither? Idk. lol



Lol, I think you win this conversation. xD

Animal Crossing is the only game that I use my real name. It just feels weird to use an alias in such a personal game imo.


----------



## Alyx (Jul 10, 2014)

The only character that has my real name is Mayor Aly of Mew. The rest of them are aliases. Alex is not a real person, it's just me, as a boy, and Marie and Rosalie are just names I like.


----------



## Stepheroo (Jul 10, 2014)

I always use my real name for my Mayor, but it just sucks that the character limit makes my name stop as "Stephani" instead of "Stephanie". So I have to use "Steph" which I don't really like, phtptpptpttt. ;∆;

My other characters always have silly names though. Like one is Teacup (sweets house) and Petal (my gardener/landscaping mule).


----------



## MayorSaki (Jul 10, 2014)

I don't like my real name very much, so I never use it. I'm always using names of anime characters


----------



## Pirate (Jul 10, 2014)

w/e.


----------



## Alice (Jul 10, 2014)

My mayor was named sky as a sort of inside joke. My mule has my name.


----------



## Feloreena (Jul 10, 2014)

I named my mayor after my real name. I didn't really put much thought into it when I made my town.


----------



## LostNoob (Jul 10, 2014)

I used to use an alias for my characters back in the day, but I've gotten lazy now, I just use my real name, I don't even go to the effort of making up the town name any more, I just name it after where I live lol


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 10, 2014)

I use my real name for my character.  
I feel weird not.


----------



## melenie (Jul 10, 2014)

I'm too uncreative to use anything but my real name, even for my username heh.


----------



## Oriana (Jul 10, 2014)

I use an alias for all video games I play. It makes the fiction more engrossing. *^*


----------



## Queen Greene (Jul 10, 2014)

I just my real name (Eve) because it's short and easy to remember.  Also, I kinda like including myself in the game somehow if given the option.


----------



## Marisska (Jul 10, 2014)

I use my real name for my character, but an alias for my Mii


----------



## Rachel Ray (Jul 10, 2014)

I just use a nickname c:


----------



## debinoresu (Jul 10, 2014)

I use debbie, a nickname for my username, tho next time I might just go with nathan


----------



## WonderK (Jul 10, 2014)

Real name.


----------



## strawberrywine (Jul 11, 2014)

I usually use my real name since it just feels weird to use a name that isn't mine


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 11, 2014)

Alias. I hate my name.

- - - Post Merge - - -



debinoresu said:


> I use debbie, a nickname for my username, tho next time I might just go with nathan



das hot


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Jul 11, 2014)

Alias, while I love my name (Sasha); I prefer using Japanese names lol. (Yup! Otaku here<<<) I do however use my real name in other RPGs such as HM and RF <3


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 11, 2014)

I have named a couple characters my real name but usually I just shorten it to Kat


----------



## katsuragi (Jul 11, 2014)

i use my real name because i have mild dpd but mainly because i don't have any nicknames or anything else i go by


----------



## debinoresu (Jul 11, 2014)

Mephisto Pheles said:


> I'm not sure which to pick. ಠ_ಠ; I'm a trans guy whose parents gave me a girl-exclusive name, but I made my character in New Leaf a guy this time around, and even though Ian isn't my "actual" name.. it kinda is, because that's what my parents were going to name me "if I had been born a boy"?
> 
> So.. both?? Neither? Idk. lol



I just noticed this ayyooo transguys unite

the way I see it is that we are born boys just in female bodies? which is why I dont like using female as a synonym for girl or woman

id just consider your "real name" whatever name you personally use to refer to yourself. i hate the name my parents gave me even though its gender neutral so I consider nathan my real name, I think of myself as nathan and im planning to legally change it to nathan in the future, so technically ian is your real name

thats just my view on the whole thing tho

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ahri said:


> das hot



_spice_


----------



## Mephisto Pheles (Jul 11, 2014)

debinoresu said:


> I just noticed this ayyooo transguys unite
> 
> the way I see it is that we are born boys just in female bodies? which is why I dont like using female as a synonym for girl or woman
> 
> ...



I usually consider "female" to refer purely to sex, too - mostly because I need _some_ sort of word to describe the body I was born with lol. Instead of rambling on "Well, like most cis girls, I was born with a this part, and that part, and when I hit puberty my chest grew, and I have hips (several minutes later) - except I'm a guy"

I agree with the name thing, too - despite the word I used in my response (though the quotes kind of hinted at me not buying the whole "real name" thing lol).

I don't think I'd make Ian my _legal_ name, though.. I just chose it because what I _really_ want is a "given" name - one from my Dad. Reason(s) being;

*1.* Any time I've ever tried picking a name for myself, I lose interest in it shortly after, or think of one I like better. But for me, a given name from someone like my Dad would have enough meaning to not want to change, even if I would have never chosen the name for myself.
*2.* I want nothing more than my Dad's acceptance - and him picking out a new name for me would show that. (which is why it would be important enough not to change - even if it's a name I don't personally like)


----------



## broadwaythecat (Jul 11, 2014)

I only did it once, in my old NL town, but I deleted that town because it was all trashy and had a bunch of weeds and I wanted to start over again ;u; My current mayor is named Stuffy after how I wanted a whole town of lazy cubs. (Still do)


----------



## Meira (Jul 11, 2014)

I use an alias. I don't really like using my real name. It feels uncomfortable and having to go online and having people know your real name is something I like to avoid.


----------



## Luna_Solara (Jul 11, 2014)

I always have one character named after me (Jessica) in my towns. My mule characters are usually named after people in my life or variations of my real name.


----------



## D-Anii (Jul 11, 2014)

Alias, but one of my residents has my real name.


----------



## Delphine (Jul 12, 2014)

I like it better when it's my real name


----------



## spacedog (Jul 12, 2014)

my actual name was too long so i just used a nickname lmao


----------



## Kazunari (Jul 13, 2014)

Definitely an alias. I always go by an alias on the internet and in almost every game, to be honest.


----------



## Yui Z (Jul 13, 2014)

I prefer to use my real name, although in WW I would use an alias. So my main character is normally named 'Zoey', while my other characters are named the first one that comes to mind.


----------



## laineybop (Jul 13, 2014)

Every game I play, I use my real life nickname. I'm always Lainey everywhere...


----------



## Wholockian (Jul 13, 2014)

Both :3


----------



## Born2BWild (Jul 13, 2014)

Real name. I find it easier that way.


----------



## xiaonu (Jul 15, 2014)

I use my personal name, as the game is run by me personally. Idk how to word it. I just feel the character is me in the game so I prefer to be called by my real name in the game ^^


----------



## xKiYoMiNaTiONx (Jul 15, 2014)

It's really hard to say... for my Mayor I use my Middle name...but for my other characters I use fictional character names... So I can't really vote for either >_<


----------

